# Ein Paar Fragen zu Netzwerk/Router



## Erpel (7. Dezember 2003)

HI
Wir werden demnächst einen WLAN Router bekommen, und ich habe einige Fragen dazu.
1. Ist es möglich einen Win95 Rechner über WLAN über den Router ins Internet zu bringen? Gibt es dazu Anleitungen, weil ich auch von Netzwerkeinstellungen bei 95 keine Ahnung habe.(brauche aktuell keine, aber wenn es Probleme gibt, wäre es toll zu wissen, das es etwas gibt um darauf zurückzugreifen.)
2.  2 PC's in diesem netzwerk werden Programme wie ICQ benutzen. Kann das Netzwerk so eingestellt werden, dass beide Dateien senden und empfangen können?(Portforwarding)


Hm, ich merke es sind weniger Fragen als ich dachte. Vielen Dank für alle Antworten


----------



## Gengebaecher (7. Dezember 2003)

*Netgear Ruter*

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe ei´nen Netgear Router und weis das Passwort nicht mehr!
Was kann ich machen?

LG
Gengi


----------



## TheNBP (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *HI
> Wir werden demnächst einen WLAN Router bekommen, und ich habe einige Fragen dazu.
> 1. Ist es möglich einen Win95 Rechner über WLAN über den Router ins Internet zu bringen? Gibt es dazu Anleitungen, weil ich auch von Netzwerkeinstellungen bei 95 keine Ahnung habe.(brauche aktuell keine, aber wenn es Probleme gibt, wäre es toll zu wissen, das es etwas gibt um darauf zurückzugreifen.)
> ...



zu 1.) Solange der WLAN Adapter Treiber für Win95 mitbringt sehe ich darin keine Probleme. Die Einrichtung läuft hier genauso wie bei einem kabelgebundenem Netzwerk. Lediglich die Einstellung der SSID und evtl. Verschlüsselung muss am Treiber oder mittels extra Programm vorgenommen werden.

zu. 2) Gleichzeitig versenden ist mit ICQ kein Problem. Wie der Empfang funktioniert ist hier beschrieben: http://www.thenbp.de > Tutorial


----------



## Blade_Neo (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@ Gengebaecher

Du kannst hinten am Router einen kleinen "Reset-Knopf" drücken, dann hast du wieder das Standart-Passwort drinnnen. Du musst aber somit auch wieder alles einstellen, weil es auf Werkseinstellung ist.

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## Erpel (8. Dezember 2003)

Danke TheNBP war mir eine echte Hilfe/Beruhigung


----------

